# BUNG GbXchanger GB Doctor software?



## Schlupi (Apr 28, 2011)

I will be getting two GB Doctor carts soon (finally) and was wondering if anybody knows a link to where I could download the software for this cart.

I looked at the Pocketheaven wiki but all the links are dead.

I don't know which software to use (I saw a few) or which is the best, of even how to use them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


And I heard the drivers ONLY work with Windows 98? is that true? Is there any way to work it in 2000 or XP without OS simulation?


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 28, 2011)

founds it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://defaced.co.uk/bung/support/download.htm

direct: http://defaced.co.uk/bung/support/zip_file/gbxe25a.zip

you might have to simulate a 98, though. Says it also works in NT.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 28, 2011)

I search for hours at a time and find nothing but dead links. You're good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a bunch. I'll try it with XP (most of my 98 driver only devices work there) otherwise I gotta simulate 98, like you said. I'll test it out soon.


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> I search for hours at a time and find nothing but dead links. You're good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, best o luck to ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually google searched the exact name of this topic minus "anyone?" and found the software on the very first results page. Seriously, see for yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So it seems the only terms you DIDN'T try were the ones that would've found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really, though, glad I could help. Enjoy your bung!


----------



## BryceOne (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sure I still have the software backed up on CD somewhere.  I still have my GBXChanger and two 64MB carts.. One of the carts' battery doesn't work anymore so I only had games that didn't require it.  The other cart's battery still works fine.  Haven't use my xchanger in years, and now I no longer have a parallel port, so I doubt I ever will again.  I'm curious if a USB-to-Parallel port work work for this device.  Anyone know?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 28, 2011)

That's a great question. When I get mine I'll test it out for you.


----------



## BryceOne (Apr 28, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> That's a great question. When I get mine I'll test it out for you.


Never thought about looking for an adapter till you made this post.  Now I'm kinda interested in dusting this thing off once again. 



Also if interested.. Try DGBMax:
http://classic-web.archive.org/web/2008071....com/dgbmax.php

I used it mostly because it would colorize the old mono GB games.  Contributed many color sets to the .INI as well.  I remember having trouble flashing it, but got around it by making the ROM and sending it to my cart using GBXTool.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 29, 2011)

BryceOne said:
			
		

> I'm curious if a USB-to-Parallel port work work for this device.  Anyone know?


They do not.

I'm told that pci and pci express adapters work, but I don't trust that at all.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 1, 2011)

I have a bung cart and they work on xp only if you have the giveio.sys file and the gbx tool software.


----------



## Schlupi (May 1, 2011)

if you have the giveio.sys file and can tell me what to do with it as well as the DGBMax software, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> if you have the giveio.sys file and can tell me what to do with it as well as the DGBMax software, it would be much appreciated.



you basically put the giveio.sys file in the driver folder of windows, then its a matter of switching in the bios teh parallel port to data mode(forgot proper term) and then firing up the gbx tool.


----------



## Schlupi (May 1, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok. That's not too bad. Can you please include that with the other stuff you are uploading for me? Thanks.

!!! Somebody posted the link to DGBMax. How did I miss that? I guess just upload that driver giveio.sys because it's the only thing left I don't have.

EDIT: The download won't work. T_T Please include that with your upload afterall lol.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 1, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah of course. I should really make a video tutorial shouldn't I, lol.

heres a little video series I stopped doing.

[youtube]jNn4oD53y8o[/youtube]


----------



## Schlupi (May 1, 2011)




----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 1, 2011)




----------



## thaddius (May 1, 2011)

I'd upload giveio.sys to filetrip, but I'm unsure of the legality of that.

As for the "matter of switching in the bios teh parallel port to data mode" that DD mentioned, you have go into the BIOS settings of your computer (usually something like "press *button name here* during startup") and find your printer port settings (usually called LPT1) and change it to EPP mode.


----------



## thaddius (May 1, 2011)

I uploaded the GBX Tool and the DGB Max software to filetrip.


----------



## Schlupi (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much! I am trying to set this up now I'll tell you how it goes. I really, really appreciate this.


----------



## Schlupi (May 3, 2011)

Is there ANY way to get the original Monochrome games in proper color? I tried out All the Mega Man games, and Mario, and they all have BIZARRE colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should I use DGBMax first to compile the roms into a multirom and THEN write that? Because GB Tool keeps giving these bizarre colours, I think.


----------



## thaddius (May 4, 2011)

I've always had those problems with the Megaman games and Metroid II. I just live with them, but you can try DGBMax and see what's what. I'd be interested to hear the result.


----------



## Schlupi (May 4, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> I've always had those problems with the Megaman games and Metroid II. I just live with them, but you can try DGBMax and see what's what. I'd be interested to hear the result.



I can't seem to find the option to make a multirom in GBMax to use in GBX-Tool. The only way it to flash it with DGBMax. And it won't even work, yo. It keeps giving me errors saying the GBXChanger is not activated or found.

EDIT: AAAAH Ok. I read you post at the top of the page and saw how to change the Port mode. I was trying to figure it out thanks.

I sent you a PM but you can ignore it now since you already answered my questions hahaha.


----------

